# Radio on Jobsite?



## realpurty2 (Aug 18, 2005)

Just curious how many allow radio's on the jobsite?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We have them in a couple of our machines :thumbup:


----------



## JCT (Feb 15, 2006)

*Never *at someone's home...
Commercial work, where no one else cares... That's a different thing


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

The Love Doctors, 11-3 always. Old country unless I'm alone and then it's PBS or a classical station.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Depends on the circumstance, but usually not. Even though I was a musician for 16 years, I don't even play the radio/cd in the truck anymore. I guess the older I get, the more peaceful I like it. I do a lot of work on 4 homes on a lake. It's so serene to be outside with just the sounds of nature, that a radio gets in the way.
I get bugged when I pass a jobsite and see two "kids" with the radio up so loud, all you hear is distortion.
BUT, when I do get the urge...watchout! Zeppelin or Cream up full tilt. Even the low riders are shaking their heads.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

I always have mine on. Since I work alone about 75% of the time, I find it helps break up the monotony - and it keeps me from talking to myself too much! :cheesygri

P.S. Hey, this was my 1,000th post!


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> The Love Doctors, 11-3 always. Old country unless I'm alone and then it's PBS or a classical station.



Remind me never to invite you to a party 

BUT, when I do get the urge...watchout! Zeppelin or Cream up full tilt. Even the low riders are shaking their heads


Now thats better!! Throw in a little Jeff Beck and break out a joi....oh I don't do that anymore:sad:


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Gotta have my tunes!!


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I allow it but not too early in the morning.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

My radio is my 18volt battery charger so it's there all the time. Talk radio or classic rock. But it's always sensitive to the temperment of the homeowner and the situation. I make it a point for it only to be loud enough to be audible locally where we are working, not filling their house with our radio, doing that would be invading the homeowners space and wear on even the most good natured nerves.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Boston, Bob Seger, love classic rock, However, on the job site I have to stay clear, I seem to get to jiggy with it, then the saw horses seem to suffer.

Bob


----------



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm on jobs that have anywhere from 10-200 people on them at any given time. Contractors don't run these jobs anymore insurance companies and lawyers run them with vigorous safety programs implemented. Hard hats, long pants, sleeved tee shirts and most of the time no radios of any kind. 
Mostly I think it's BS. In my 21 years of working on massive projects I've never been on a job with a death but I have seen very bad cuts, no fingers or limbs being severed. All of the accidents I've seen could never have been prevented by the absence of a radio or prevented by long pant, hard hat or tee shirt. 
These safety guys should be in a trade for 15 years before they come up with stupid ideas on how we can work. 
Sooooo.... If we are working on a brand new house we turn on the radio and whenever we can get away with it it comes on. If it was up to me we'd have dancing girls every Friday at lunch.


----------



## rob3429 (Feb 18, 2006)

Like others said ...Never on a residential job unless the homeowner says it's ok ( but i dont ask ) on a commercial job it's cool...I like to listen to music while working ..makes the day go by .


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I would think with all the little personal headset I pods etc. You wouldn't have to listen to somebody elses music. My kids play rap and I do what my dad did when I played my music 'shut that shyte off, damned crap all sounds the same?"


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Radio is the first thing in the morning. I always do new home construction so being outside all the time a radio isnt that big of a deal. I keep the volume adjusted for the situation though. If I see the homeowners walkin with the GC I will have the tender turn it down or off for the half hour or whatever it is there usually there. Then its back to classic rock!


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

6stringmason said:


> Radio is the first thing in the morning. I always do new home construction so being outside all the time a radio isnt that big of a deal. I keep the volume adjusted for the situation though. If I see the homeowners walkin with the GC I will have the tender turn it down or off for the half hour or whatever it is there usually there. Then its back to classic rock!



I like the morning crews here in Houston. We have some of the best radio shows on the air. www.thebuzz.com

Radios on the job are a good thing. I like to take alarm clock size radios to the homeowners house. 

On the big site I like to pump the dewalt box. Best compilation of music for the jobsite is classic rock. Or if your in texas and a greaser its TEJANO


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

copusbuilder said:


> I would think with all the little personal headset I pods etc. You wouldn't have to listen to somebody elses music. My kids play rap and I do what my dad did when I played my music 'shut that shyte off, damned crap all sounds the same?"


IPODS cause to much trouble unless the guy has one of the ears free for directions. I had this one guy that used his ol lady on the cell phone as his entertainment. Well needless to say now he dont have to use the cell to talk anymore:laughing:


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

AdamMeider said:


> IPODS cause to much trouble unless the guy has one of the ears free for directions. I had this one guy that used his ol lady on the cell phone as his entertainment. Well needless to say now he dont have to use the cell to talk anymore:laughing:



So he is home getting some while you are out working? Hmm. who won that one:laughing: 

You can't watch anything including the olympics without these kids having ear phones stuck on their heads!

adam I just happened to notice that construction was mispelled on your signature line. Not trying to be Mr. Speller but happened to see it:whistling


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

> But it's always sensitive to the temperment of the homeowner and the situation. I make it a point for it only to be loud enough to be audible locally where we are working, not filling their house with our radio, doing that would be invading the homeowners space and wear on even the most good natured nerves.



It would be nice if some of our NEIGHBORS had the simple good manners that you have as a CONTRACTOR.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

copusbuilder said:


> So he is home getting some while you are out working? Hmm. who won that one:laughing:
> 
> You can't watch anything including the olympics without these kids having ear phones stuck on their heads!
> 
> adam I just happened to notice that construction was mispelled on your signature line. Not trying to be Mr. Speller but happened to see it:whistling


Thank you copus for your keen eye. Email me about that project we are looking at. I need to know a time when you want to go and see them owners.fftopic:

Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I don't see anything wrong with a radio on a jobsite, even in residential situations. I always ask the homeowner if they mind, and keep it at a very reasonable level where we don't disturb anyone. The radio boosts morale, helps pass the time, and often improves production. Oh yeah, it helps with that talk to self thing too, lol! The key is to just be tasteful with the music (i.e. regular radio channels, not rap cd's) and keep the volume to the lowest level possible. Being curteous of the homeowners space with the radio has never caused any problems. Usually when I ask if my helpers and I can have a radio on quietly the homeowner says "oh yeah, of course you can have your radio"......We are there to work, not rock out. The radio just helps the atmosphere while we're working.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

My rule is that it's okay on residential and commercial NEW work, or in unoccupied (empty) units. For work in occupied commercial or residential situations, no radios at all. Don't even ask the customer. Most customer's are nice, and will say that it's okay, even if they don't really want one playing in their home. I have one guy that uses an IPod, and that's fine under most any circumstance, until you're pulling or fishing wire, where you need to communicate with others. I think that an IPod in the shirt pocket or strapped to your hard hat can be a good solution to the age old battle of what station to listen to. I'd like to see more IPod's on jobsites and fewer boom boxes.


----------



## JustRightCo (Feb 20, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> My rule is that it's okay on residential and commercial NEW work, or in unoccupied (empty) units. For work in occupied commercial or residential situations, no radios at all. Don't even ask the customer.


I agree New construction O.K. volume to a min..:whistling


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

You guys a like nazis saying no radio in residential work. Half the time on residential jobs the homeowner is not even home. Even if they are home, they won't hear the radio at all as soon as you screw something in, cut a peice of wood, etc... 

I have never in my 6 years of construction had a home owner object to having a radio on at a resonsible volume listening to resonsible music. I've worked on 5 million dollor additions on 15-20 million dollor houses and have no had proablems. And this in in NJ where everyone is a ahole!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

ruskent said:


> You guys a like nazis saying no radio in residential work. Half the time on residential jobs the homeowner is not even home. Even if they are home, they won't hear the radio at all as soon as you screw something in, cut a peice of wood, etc...
> 
> I have never in my 6 years of construction had a home owner object to having a radio on at a resonsible volume listening to resonsible music. I've worked on 5 million dollor additions on 15-20 million dollor houses and have no had proablems. And this in in NJ where everyone is a ahole!


I'm pretty much with you on this one, especially the part about the homeowners not being home a lot of the times we are there. MD makes a good point about people just saying yes to be nice also.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I just can not imagine someone who would not let the people working in there house have a radio on! Do these people let you use power tools?


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

One guy I used to work for did not allow radios. He said it destracted too many guys, meaning they would be changing the channels instead of working. 
Ipods or headphones?! Seems way too dangerous to have guys on a job that cannot hear what is going on around them.


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

I usually work by myself and a radio is ok. I keep it at a volume determined by the situation, and listen to rock, country, am sports talk or political. Just to keep from getting too bored. Although sometimes the quiet is nice, too


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

ruskent said:


> I just can not imagine someone who would not let the people working in there house have a radio on! Do these people let you use power tools?


Well, the higher the dollar amount of the house the greater the personality swings I have found. I've met really wealthy people who are absolutely the coolest people you will meet and other really wealthy people who are just total jerks. In average priced homes or lower priced homes the people are all really pretty even keeled about stuff like this, but get into the wealthy and it is a role of the dice. Some really feel the hired help need to not do anything to invade their space.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I have learned more Spanish through radios on job sites:thumbup: 

In fact it is drummed in my mind


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

copusbuilder said:


> I have learned more Spanish through radios on job sites:thumbup:
> 
> In fact it is drummed in my mind


Wow is that not the truth? Se habla espanol` Mucho grande Tejas amigo's


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

This is getting a little out of hand over not much.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Teetorbilt said:


> This is getting a little out of hand over not much.


Not anymore. :whistling


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

The Radio - First tool off the truck - Last tool back on the truck!

Alone I let it crank, Segar, Fleetwood Mac, classic rock, classic country. But if the house is occupied, I respect their presence and keep it down low and generally listen to talk radio (music ain't good unless you can feel it). On the rare occasion that I am working alongside other trades or subs, we work out what kind of music everyone likes and adjust the volume according to the situation.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

in boston gotta have my wzlx 100.7 classic rock on the job


----------



## mitre (Mar 3, 2006)

I guess some people can take or leave the radios on the job site, there are times when it is inappropriate to play it too loud, when your working on fractions and the such. I always ask my home owners what music they like and play that at a acceptable level any music keeps me moving along.


----------



## pwrbildr (Mar 3, 2006)

Our company policy is none at all but at times I ignore that rule. Honestly, I find it to be more of a nuisance than anything most of the time. I end up playing a volume war in order to talk to others on the site. But in the big picture, it seems to keep guys more content, and happy workers are productive workers.


----------



## realpurty2 (Aug 18, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> This is getting a little out of hand over not much.



Wow! It was just one little question... hehe but with so many opinions to choose from, I've come to the conclusion that it all boils down to "There's a time and place for everything."


----------



## Artisanmike (Mar 3, 2006)

The Way and the Light, the Light and the Way...6 am to 10 am mandatory!
:notworthy 

Artisan Tile 
Only thing we cant fix is a broken heart and the crack of dawn


----------



## old27 (Feb 13, 2005)

Here's one for ya-

Last week doing some punch list stuff in a newly occupied house...im adjusting a closet latch on an old school door and the woman of the house (50 years old+/-) starts cranking music through her laptop one room away...husband is downstairs in his office...a co-worker is a room over doing touch up paint...the music is real loud, with a few F-Bombs to boot...kind of like a newer version of The Cure or Big Audio Dynamite I thought. Five minutes into it, Mrs. Homeowner sticks her head around the corner and asks, "Do you like this music?" I obviously say yes and that it reminded me of some 80's stuff. She then says, "It's my son's band. He performed on Dave Letterman two nights ago..." Pretty cool I thought. 

Sometimes you never know with homeowners.....


----------



## erik edlund (Mar 11, 2006)

loud music...

I'm working for a Finish sub, 7:00 AM, first thing cranks it up to MAX, I can't STAND IT! I can't hear myself think! All day, C'MON!!


----------



## Krauseheim (May 13, 2006)

We've always got the radio going. If it's not too loud, nobody seems to mind. Usually tuned to Minnesota Public Radio, unless my son gets there first and puts it on classic rock. Happy workers are better workers.


----------



## camaroman2125 (Apr 13, 2006)

Since I work 99% new construction I always have a radio on or I'll end up hurting one of the other subs that don't know their butt from a hole in the ground. We allow smoking until the carpet is in and the final cleaning is done.


----------



## ConcreteGuy (Jun 10, 2005)

Watch TV and listen to the radio on your own time. We've got work to do.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok,

I haven't read any previous posts beyond this page....But, we (the Company with various crews) 'usually' have a radio at job sights, tho..not always actually 'on and playing' and not always at the same volume setting. 
It all depends on the environment, job, client and circumstances. It can make the day go by nicely. 
The Younger guys like it too dang loud!

I like it only as 'background' music - Enough to hum to, but not too loud to communicate or shout measurements out and be heard. 
Guess, that shows my age....
When I was younger..we listened to it loud on the sites.
Now, I can't think with it that dang loud...hate it...

"Hey, someone turn that Dang Radio Down...for the 4th time !!"

....And change that Gall - Darn station!!!!

Signed old guy, gettin older.....


----------

